# New 19's (finally)



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

After a four month wait and double the original investment.








19" x 8" Mille Miglia EVO 5's with 235/35/19 Bridgestone Potenza RE050A Pole Positions.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







lookin good!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Looks great!
Get big brakes now or I will take them from you


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Looks great!
Get big brakes now or I will take them from you









Thanks guys. Yeah, now the vert sits too high, so it's time for coilovers (polished shafts with black coils) and Brembo's (with black calipers). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Close-up of front wheel:


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

ur brakes look so tiny. it doesnt even look like u have any rear brakes. but looks great and cant wait until some coilovers and big brakes. keep us updated.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_ double the original investment.


















850$ for the wheels? how did you spend another 850$ just to recoat one wheel?
regardless, looks good. I always said those wheels were made for a beetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 11:15 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New 19's (BigBlockBug)*

No John, all 4 had to be re-painted. You had the paint shop put some craptastic beigey-silver "Keystone" finish on them that could not be perfectly matched and each wheel, once in the sun, had LOTS of flaws. The '5th' wheel had major pitting from a previous acid bath, so it took 3 days to get that one done correctly.








Your only redemption John is my receipt of a Eurojet TIP.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_ur brakes look so tiny. it doesnt even look like u have any rear brakes. but looks great and cant wait until some coilovers and big brakes. keep us updated.

OK, help me with the suspension. Right now I have Eibach lowering springs and Bilstein Pro-Kit shocks/struts.
Wut about these? On sale for about a grand.








KONI North America is happy to announce the arrival of the new KONI Threaded Suspension Kits. The kits include four KONI Sport valved struts and/or shocks featuring threaded adjustable lower spring perches (where applicable) and progressive rate lowering springs designed for performance street driving. The kits are engineered in a joint effort with KONI divisions in Holland, Germany and North America and are tested on Germany's famed, high speed Autobahns.
Threaded coil over suspensions not only allow the user to individualize the ride height but also to improve handling through corner weighting or weight jacking. Additionally the car can be run low in the summer and raised for winter driving.
The kits were designed to give the vehicle a preferred ride height of 1.5" to 2.0" below stock ride height but the threading range allows the owner to make the ride height considerably higher or lower. It is always recommended that the kits be installed with bump rubbers because the threaded range of perch adjustment may allow the vehicle to sit low enough (for show or display purposes) to risk bottoming internally without them. Also, care should be taken in setting ride height so as to not allow oversized rims and tires to rub on the car.


_Modified by Billsbug at 1:46 PM 11-7-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

You say that like i asked them to do it that way, and for the last time it wasnt paint it was powder coat. If you couldnt find a shop to match a widely used powder coat option, Im astounded....
whatever enjoy your wheels


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

One of the best looking wheels for the New Beetles....I really wish I never sold mine!!!







In the future if you ever want to sell em' lemmy know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New 19's (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_You say that like i asked them to do it that way, and for the last time it wasnt paint it was powder coat. If you couldnt find a shop to match a widely used powder coat option, Im astounded....
whatever enjoy your wheels

I never asked for the powdercoating and the job and color tone was crappy anyways, I'll be watching for that TIP in the mail.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New 19's (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_One of the best looking wheels for the New Beetles....I really wish I never sold mine!!!







In the future if you ever want to sell em' lemmy know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Will do, but don't hold yer breath.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

There's also H&R for about $1300. I don't want any 'funny' colors on 'em like blue or yellow. Suggestions appreciated!








ISO9001 quality and T.Ü.V. approved!
Fine tune your ride height!
Lowers: 1.25-2.0" Front and 1.25-3.0" Rear
Hand-made in Germany


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
OK, help me with the suspension. Right now I have Eibach lowering springs and Bilstein Pro-Kit shocks/struts.
Wut about these? On sale for about a grand.








KONI North America is happy to announce the arrival of the new KONI Threaded Suspension Kits. The kits include four KONI Sport valved struts and/or shocks featuring threaded adjustable lower spring perches (where applicable) and progressive rate lowering springs designed for performance street driving. The kits are engineered in a joint effort with KONI divisions in Holland, Germany and North America and are tested on Germany's famed, high speed Autobahns.
Threaded coil over suspensions not only allow the user to individualize the ride height but also to improve handling through corner weighting or weight jacking. Additionally the car can be run low in the summer and raised for winter driving.
The kits were designed to give the vehicle a preferred ride height of 1.5" to 2.0" below stock ride height but the threading range allows the owner to make the ride height considerably higher or lower. It is always recommended that the kits be installed with bump rubbers because the threaded range of perch adjustment may allow the vehicle to sit low enough (for show or display purposes) to risk bottoming internally without them. Also, care should be taken in setting ride height so as to not allow oversized rims and tires to rub on the car.

_Modified by Billsbug at 1:46 PM 11-7-2006_

get those.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_get those.

That's what Chris Green told me too!







They're going on next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Wow, hard to find! Only Neuspeed has them, they buy all of Koni's stock in this item. $994 shipped, nice.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Wow, hard to find! Only Neuspeed has them, they buy all of Koni's stock in this item. $994 shipped, nice.








pics as soon as they go on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub2.0L (Oct 25, 2006)

OMG those wheels are awesome......i want them too...


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

Good looking wheels, man.
Buy the Koni's -though going through Neuspeed would chap my ass.


----------



## DilutedVixen (Sep 10, 2006)

19s? I didn't think the NB could handle more than an 18. Did you alter suspension or wheel well? and the $994, is that 4 all new wheels+rims+ Shipping!?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (DilutedVixen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DilutedVixen* »_19s? I didn't think the NB could handle more than an 18. Did you alter suspension or wheel well? and the $994, is that 4 all new wheels+rims+ Shipping!?

thats just for the suspension


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DilutedVixen)*

No alteration is needed for 19's. Wheels were $825 for the four plus re-paint at $200/wheel, plus $900 for tires plus $994 for suspension. I'll have Bilstein Pro-kit shocks/struts and Eibach lowering springs with about 25K miles on them FS here soon. 


_Modified by Billsbug at 5:25 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_plus re-paint at $200/wheel, 









Did they buy you dinner first?


----------



## gilligan2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

yep those are some mighty fine looking wheels billy.


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool pics I kept My evos (17s) for track use....


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

suppose i can 19's on the bug with cup springs...(2 inch drop supposedly) i am going 19x8 and was thinking 215-35-19or 235's..


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Like i said John, the 5th wheel needed MAJOR work, it was actually only $149 per wheel, but double for the '5th' wheel, so I just averaged it. I also threw in the cost for mounting, balancing etcetetc.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Koni Coilovers arrived today, going on vert this Thursday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

The two quotes I got from painters other than the one that was taking too long when I gave you that option, quoted me 200$ for all 5...
Powdercoating all 5 was the same price, thats why I asked you when the first painter was dragging ass if you wanted me to find another or just get them powdercoated, since I knew those guys worked fast.
I guess painters on the east coast cost more


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Cant wait to see some shots with the new coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

^^^ stunning look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

and it looked like a "$200 for 5 wheels" job.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Koni Coilovers arrived today, going on vert this Thursday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics right after installed


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

any1 running 2 inch drop with 19's? i need to know


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_pics right after installed









Doh, Chris Green is out of town 'til Monday!









_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_any1 running 2 inch drop with 19's? i need to know

Well, think about it man. I've already got a 1.5" drop and there's a ton of room, so I'm going to drop the back another 1" and the front another 1.5", so technically that's a 2.5" rear,/3" front drop.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Bill,
Wheels look friggin' AWESOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I LOVE these wheels
my buddy has em on his jetta and there absolutely beautiful
very nice my man, mad props


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Doh, Chris Green is out of town 'til Monday!










cant wait till monday.


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

Now thats what I am talking about. That is one sweet setup.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

lets see some pics today if they were successfully installed.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Your only redemption John is my receipt of a Eurojet TIP.









WELL. WELL. WELL. Guess what came in the mail today? Eurojet TIP!








Thanks John. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*

Taking the vert to Chris's shop manana and picking it up the same day. I'll have the Koni's, the complete silcone set and spacers for the back wheels installed!








Here's the new TIP. Now what EXACTLY does this do for performance again?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New 19's (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Here's the new TIP. Now what EXACTLY does this do for performance again?








 what is that


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

prolly noting.... it is supposed to smooth the airflow going into the turbo.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_prolly noting.... it is supposed to smooth the airflow going into the turbo.
ohh. so what does that mean, is it like an intake but closer to the turbo.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah it replaces the inlet pipe to the turbo.... ( Turbo Inlet Pipe).. it is real simple to put on.. we 99 percent of it,and there is 1 percent that is a PITA


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_yeah it replaces the inlet pipe to the turbo.... ( Turbo Inlet Pipe).. it is real simple to put on.. we 99 percent of it,and there is 1 percent that is a PITA
 now i understand. i didnt now what TIP meant. now everything makes sense in the world.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

All done, pics manana. Screaming mad grip, handling and overall steering control!








The TIP? Left a Cayman in the rear view, It's beyond description the performance gains at the high end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Billsbug at 10:25 AM 11-23-2006_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

we want pics. we want pics. we want pics.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

you serious... i noticed a little difference, but not a whole lot, though i am looking for tracion with my snow tires on.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_we want pics. we want pics. we want pics.









Sorry, turkey day got in the way.








Can't get a finger under the fenders now and there's only about 3" of ground clearance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(Color-rado)*

Yes, huge. I had been 'complaining' to Chris about the lack of ooomph at WOT in 4th gear if I'm cruising around 85-90 mph, now it goes strong up to 120+.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Color-rado) (Billsbug)*

If this unit is the same as the SAMCO "Induction" Hose, I can vouch for Bill's results. Lam & I have been pulling side by side at 140MPH!! No BS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado) (HollywoodsBug)*

Yeah, I think it's just a Samco private label product, but it's all black, inside and out. Can't believe how flimsy the OEM TIP is, pathetic, uhhhh, btw, I got one for sale, cheap!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado) (Billsbug)*

Oh yeah, bummer, the rest of the hose kit John sent me is for the MarkIV Jetta.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd love to see a direct side on view of the front wheels, with them straight, do you have any 'poke' what so ever in the front, spacers in the back?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

so HOT!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(Color-rado)*

Correct. they poke out about 1/2 inch in the front and poke in







about 1/2" in the back. Chris had the perfect spacers in stock but couldn't find the bolts, doh!








I think i want to lower it another 1/2 inch, so I'll have those installed the next time I go up that way in a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Color-rado) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I think i want to lower it another 1/2 inch, so I'll have those installed the next time I go up that way in a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lower. ur insane. miami's roads arnt that great are they.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

you rub the fender at all?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado) (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_lower. ur insane. miami's roads arnt that great are they.

Good enuf!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_you rub the fender at all?

Nope and I run it HARD.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Color-rado) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Good enuf!








u are the craziest guy i kno. what gtg in florida are u going to next. like that one on bird or something like that. not like a big event or anything.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

search about it on the 1.8T tech forum..... +12whp-ish


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_search about it on the 1.8T tech forum..... +12whp-ish

U mean the TIP?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado) (eurobubble)*

Dood, look at my profile. I'm 53 (like Herbie














). with 3 small kids (think Eric Clapton and Rod Stewart







), no time for local hangs, so it's once a year for me at the SFLGTG (if I don't get the flu like last year).


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
U mean the TIP?









ya thats what I meant, sorry, i forgot to hit the "quote" button.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (MattP)*

I think this is the same TIP (Induction Hose) Bill is talking about. If so, I can vouch for it. SIGNIFICANT Performance Boost







especially like Bill says, in the "top end" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Another view: (I'm also running a couple of other SAMCO hoses that came in a "kit"), including the Throttle Body to Intercooler hose, & Pancake hose. Aside from the Induction Hose, the rest are more or less "cosmetic", and don't really add significant WHP gains. Like all mods though, it's the COMBINATION of everything that makes the final HP








"Hollywood"


















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 5:17 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i have a virtually identical setup to hollywood's (forge tip, samco boost hoses). the 12whp gains are dyno proven by multiple people. so i vouch too


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

i'll re-dyno and then i'll know for sure my numbers were good without the TIP and my 3" so I'll dyno with both on and we will see. but if i dyno 12hp above my previous numbers i would think that the exhaust and the TIP would atleast be spilt evenly.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Maybe it's a function of your 3" exhaust system, if u'll notice, we all have 2.5" systems...


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

had the TIP on there before the exhaust... for about 2 weeks.... the 3 inch exhaust prolly wont hurt it at all, all the back pressure is before the turbo... well most of it anyways...
back to the wheels and drop ..... where did you purchase your coilovers.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Only one source. Neuspeed buys ALL the stock in this item from Koni whenever they get it in stock.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Here's a pic showing the polished Koni's.











_Modified by Billsbug at 12:41 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

soo sick.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

looking good as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_looking good as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure wish I knew where to get some black *VWRacing* stickers for my calipers, hmmmmm, know anyone?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yes, i appologize, between a move and having my house robbed at gunpoint last week, things have gotten a little disorganized. I need to dig up the decals, but i haven't forgotten about you. I give you permission to b!tch me out if you do not recieve them by Christmas... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Wow man, I was j/k, hope ur all right.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_yes, i appologize, between a move and *having my house robbed at gunpoint last week,* things have gotten a little disorganized. I need to dig up the decals, but i haven't forgotten about you. I give you permission to b!tch me out if you do not recieve them by Christmas... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 








I hope no shots were fired and no one was hurt in any other way!?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_yes, i appologize, between a move and having my house robbed at gunpoint last week, things have gotten a little disorganized. I need to dig up the decals, but i haven't forgotten about you. I give you permission to b!tch me out if you do not recieve them by Christmas... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
damn that sucks. sorry to hear buddy.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Coupla fresh ones:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yo Bill,
Car's lookin' SHAWEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the great work!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Thx man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next up, I'll be integrating a Turbo S grill into the Caractere valance (good bye chrome fog surrounds) and painting the headlight surrounds to match body.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Next up, I'll be integrating a Turbo S grill into the Caractere valance (good bye chrome fog surrounds) and painting the headlight surrounds to match body.









Sounds like a good plan. I'll be interested in the outcome.
As far as my robbery situation, everything worked out alright in the end and no one was harmed. The 3 guys (kids actually) were involved in a couple other robberies in the neighborhood over a 3 weeks span. This past weekend they tried to hold up a deli/ convenience store and the owner pulled a revolver, putting 2 shells into each of them. All survived, but they won't be going anywhere for a while.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Wow, wut a story, wut makes people SO desperate they have to act like that?








I have the grill, it came today. Bodyshop with have to cut a section of the left and right sides (the part with the fogs holes) and the rest fits perfectly in the center. One of the really nice things about this set-up is the fogs will now be located at the outside edge of the valance opening. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
Sounds like a good plan. I'll be interested in the outcome.
As far as my robbery situation, everything worked out alright in the end and no one was harmed. The 3 guys (kids actually) were involved in a couple other robberies in the neighborhood over a 3 weeks span. This past weekend they tried to hold up a deli/ convenience store and the owner pulled a revolver, putting 2 shells into each of them. All survived, but they won't be going anywhere for a while.
people at convenience stores dont play around. oh and i love billsbug everytime i see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Your car is looking really good dude!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_Your car is looking really good dude!!









Thanks dood. Any regrets?


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

i see those pictures, and decided to sweep the snow off of my car outside...( 1 ft ) and you have you top down....


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_i see those pictures, and decided to sweep the snow off of my car outside...( 1 ft ) and you have you top down....


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

u gotta love sunny florida. its either hot or rainy, take ur pick.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Thanks dood. Any regrets?









Not at all. See sig.








Going turbo this spring... HPA FT400. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (w00sh!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00sh!* »_Going turbo this spring... HPA FT400. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rockin'! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

so bill you have coild all the way down?

did you leave your bumpstops in or removethem in the front?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Nope and I'm goin' down another 1/2"-3/4" front and rear. Wut are 'bumpstops'?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

The little rubber things that wrap around the post on the strut and sit aling the stut body. They look like little cones sorta.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Ya mean cut 'em down like this?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

dem be the bumpstops.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sure wish I knew where to get some black *VWRacing* stickers for my calipers, hmmmmm, know anyone?
















you've got snail mail.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
you've got snail mail.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_you've got snail mail.

Got the stickers, they rock!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

good to hear. Not sure if you plan to use them on your calipers or somewhere else on your car, but if you do use them on your caliper, clear coat over them with high temp clear coat and they should last with no isues.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Got the stickers, they rock!









Can't wait to see 'em on the brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be sure to post some pics...........never mind..........I know you will















"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Be sure to post some pics...........never mind..........I know you will















"Hollywood"









Hahaha.















Double dubness, picked up an '07 T-reg for the pregnant wifey, sporting 275/55/19 Pirelli P Zero Rosso's!


































_Modified by Billsbug at 2:41 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Congrads on the new ride! Good to see another NB/T-reg owner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just ordered a nice set of 22" HRE 640R wheels for my T-reg!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Double dubness, picked up an '07 T-reg for the pregnant wifey.

is this an "i'm sorry your pregnant" gift?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Aren't we the ones ultimately paying for his spawning?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(VW PAUL)*

Edit: 275/*45*/19's.








Yeah they had one in the showroom with 22's, but it was just TOO MUCH BLING!








Picked up the T-Reg bolt on exhaust tips and aluminum pedals yesterday to put under the tree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_is this an "i'm sorry your pregnant" gift?


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Aren't we the ones ultimately paying for his spawning?
















Hey man, I already have a kid you guys age, plus two more pre-teens at home, not bad for an 'old' guy!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Well that just proves you never learned when to quit.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Well that just proves you never learned when to quit.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

ohhh my god


----------

